# Problème écran externe MacBook Pro



## Thibo49 (13 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai depuis peu récupéré un écran de PC *LENOVO Thinkvision* d'environ 20 pouces que j'aimerais connecter à mon *MacBook Pro* 13 pouces datant de février 2010. 
Cependant, une petite mésaventure m'est arrivée, je vous l'expose :
J'ai donc acheté un *adaptateur Mini-DisplayPort vers VGA* (Adaptateur de sous marque) que j'ai relié à mon *câble VGA-VGA* pour faire la liaison entre mon écran externe et le MacBook.
Tout s'est bien passé, après un court passage à l'écran bleu de reconnaissance de l'écran externe, j'ai pu apercevoir le magnifique fond d'écran mac sur l'écran externe. J'ai donc branché le MacBook sur le secteur et ajouter un clavier et une souris externe en USB et fermé le capot du MacBook. Par miracle en réactivant grâce à la souris j'ai donc pu jouer à Age of Empire III  toute l'après-midi sur mon nouvel écran en ayant le *MacBook "capot fermé"*.

** Jéteins tout pour aller dormir**
​
Le lendemain, voulant récidiver l'expérience je rebranche tout et constate avec désespoir que l'écran externe affiche "*POWER SAVING MODE*", j'en conclu donc qu'il n'est plus reconnu et qu'il y a comme dirait José sur son tracteur "une coui*** dans le paté".

J'ai donc effectué plusieurs *tests* pour essayer de cerner le problème, j'ai donc :
- Branché un PC portable windows sur l'écran en question via VGA-VGA (sans adaptateur bien entendu), ça marchait parfaitement.
- Branché le MacBook sur une TV Philips en HDMI (avec l'adaptateur HDMI qui va bien), ça marchait parfaitement (ce n'est donc pas un problème de port de l'ordinateur).
- Branché le MacBook sur une TV Philips en VGA (avec l'adaptateur en question), ça ne marche pas.

Voilà, je n'y comprend plus rien. En espérant avoir été assez clair dans ma description et en vous remerciant par avance de votre gentillesse à légard de mon problème.
Cordialement !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2012)

Ben moi, je commencerais par rapporter l'adaptateur VGA, parce que comme principal suspect, je le trouve très bien dans le rôle


----------



## Thibo49 (14 Février 2012)

J'ai effectivement pensé à ça. J'ai donc décidé de le renvoyer et d'acheter un adaptateur Apple officiel avec un nouveau câble VGA-VGA. J'ai vais donc pouvoir tester tout ça dés la livraison des 2 produits.
Ce qui est bizarre c'est que j'ai réessayé avec un autre moniteur IBM, et le MacBook a fait exactement le même coup, il a marché une fois et puis j'ai baissé l'écran pour pouvoir n'avoir l'image que sur le moniteur externe, et la seconde fois, *plus rien... *
Je vous tiens au courant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2012)

Thibo49 a dit:


> J'ai effectivement pensé à ça. J'ai donc décidé de le renvoyer et d'acheter un adaptateur Apple officiel avec un nouveau câble VGA-VGA. J'ai vais donc pouvoir tester tout ça dés la livraison des 2 produits.
> Ce qui est bizarre c'est que j'ai réessayé avec un autre moniteur IBM, et le MacBook a fait exactement le même coup, il a marché une fois et puis j'ai baissé l'écran pour pouvoir n'avoir l'image que sur le moniteur externe, et la seconde fois, *plus rien... *
> Je vous tiens au courant !



Cela dit, pourquoi "baisser l'écran" ? Moi, j'utilise le 15 pouces de mon MBP comme second écran, en bureau étendu, c'est super pratique !


----------



## Thibo49 (14 Février 2012)

En fermant le capot du MacBook, la résolution sur l'écran externe est meilleure car ça met l'écran du MacBook en veille et donc donne toute la puissance à l'écran externe, donc pourquoi avoir 13 pouces quand on peut en avoir 21 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2012)

Thibo49 a dit:


> En fermant le capot du MacBook, la résolution sur l'écran externe est meilleure car ça met l'écran du MacBook en veille et donc donne toute la puissance à l'écran externe, donc pourquoi avoir 13 pouces quand on peut en avoir 21 ?


Là, il y a un truc que tu n'as pas compris : fermer l'écran du MacBook n'apporte rien (à part une éventuelle surchauffe de ses composants internes), la carte vidéo de ton MacBook est largement capable d'alimenter les deux écrans au maximum de leur capacité. Chez moi, celle de mon MBP alimente l'Apple Cinema Display 20 pouces au maximum de sa résolution (1680x1050) plus son 15 pouces intégré, lui aussi à donf (1440x900), là de suite, j'ai MacGe en plein écran sur le 20 pouces, et Outlook sur le 15 pouces à côté me permet de suivre mon courrier tandis que la palette flottante du moniteur d'activité me permet de détecter une éventuelle activité anormale du processeur.

Mes deux écrans feraient 1920x1080, ça serait pareil, et je n'ai qu'une GeForce 8600GT avec seulement 128 Mo de VRam, donc sur ta machine plus récente, ça devrait le faire encore mieux !

Ah, au fait, c'est le 20 pouces mon écran principal, quand je lance un jeu en plein écran, il éteint le 15 pouces, donc toutes les ressources du GPU vont au jeu, aucune perte !


----------



## ergu (14 Février 2012)

Je fais pareil que Thibo parce que :

Quand j'ai les deux écrans (le 13" de mon MBP et mon 22") dans la liste des résolutions proposées pour le 22" je ne trouve pas sa résolution maximale et j'ai un affichage très moche dessus.

Et, si je me souviens bien, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver l'option "c'est le 22" l'écran principal" - mais ça, je devrais arriver à trouver, c'est juste la flemme...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h56 ----------

Et je rajoute une question bête pour les spécialistes :

Si je paramètre le 22" comme "écran principal" et que je travaille en dual-screen : quid quand je vais emporter le MBP pour l'utiliser tout seul ?

Je suppose qu'il va détecter tout seul qu'il faut remettre son écran en principal vu qu'il n'aura que celui-là...

Par contre, en le rebranchant au 22" il reprendra les réglages d'avant ou il faudra que je reparamètre ?
(Ne pas sous-estimer le poil dans la main du mac-user...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Je fais pareil que Thibo parce que :
> 
> Quand j'ai les deux écrans (le 13" de mon MBP et mon 22") dans la liste des résolutions proposées pour le 22" je ne trouve pas sa résolution maximale et j'ai un affichage très moche dessus.



:mouais: Tu es bien en bureau étendu ? tu as quoi comme VRam ? 



ergu a dit:


> Et, si je me souviens bien, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver l'option "c'est le 22" l'écran principal" - mais ça, je devrais arriver à trouver, c'est juste la flemme...



Dans prefs système Moniteurs tu cliques sur l'onglet disposition, tu choppes la représentation de la barre de menus et tu la "glisse/dépose" dans l'autre écran &#8230; Sauf si la disposition logique de tes écrans est "dessus/dessous", dans ce cas, tu n'as pas le choix, barre de menus dans l'écran du haut, et le dock dans celui du bas.



ergu a dit:


> Et je rajoute une question bête pour les spécialistes :
> 
> Si je paramètre le 22" comme "écran principal" et que je travaille en dual-screen : quid quand je vais emporter le MBP pour l'utiliser tout seul ?
> 
> Je suppose qu'il va détecter tout seul qu'il faut remettre son écran en principal vu qu'il n'aura que celui-là...



C'est la présence de l'adaptateur qui permet au Mac de détecter qu'il a un autre écran, donc dès que tu débranches celui ci, le Mac remet tout sur son écran intégré (et si tu as des tonnes d'icônes sur ton bureau, ça te fout un poil la zone, vu que la résolution inférieure les fait se chevaucher).



ergu a dit:


> Par contre, en le rebranchant au 22" il reprendra les réglages d'avant ou il faudra que je reparamètre ?
> (Ne pas sous-estimer le poil dans la main du mac-user...)



Il reprendra les réglages d'avant &#8230; tant que tu n'auras pas "viré la plist" (©Edlatronche)


----------



## ergu (14 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :mouais: Tu es bien en bureau étendu ? tu as quoi comme VRam ?



VRam ? Kesako ?
C'est un MBP de début 2010.

Si je me souviens bien, il refusait de me mettre sur le 22 une résolution supérieure à celle du 13"

Mais je vais refaire un essai, je te dirais.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans prefs système Moniteurs tu cliques sur l'onglet disposition, tu  choppes la représentation de la barre de menus et tu la "glisse/dépose"  dans l'autre écran



Merci.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est la présence de l'adaptateur qui permet au Mac de détecter qu'il a  un autre écran, donc dès que tu débranches celui ci, le Mac remet tout  sur son écran intégré (et si tu as des tonnes d'icônes sur ton bureau,  ça te fout un poil la zone, vu que la résolution inférieure les fait se  chevaucher).
> 
> 
> 
> Il reprendra les réglages d'avant  tant que tu n'auras pas "viré la plist" (©Edlatronche)



Super.
Merci (bis)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Si je me souviens bien, il refusait de me mettre sur le 22 une résolution supérieure à celle du 13"



Alors c'est que tu étais en mode "recopie vidéo" (même chose sur les deux écrans), pas en "bureau étendu" !

En mode bureau étendu, pour la résolution il t'ouvre une fenêtre sur chaque écran, avec les résos supportées par chacun d'eux qui se règlent indépendamment.


VRam, c'est la "mémoire vidéo". Sur ta machine (que ça soit un "mid 2009" ou un "mid 2010"), cette mémoire est partagée avec la Ram de l'ordi. tu as au minimum 256 Mo, mais tu dois pouvoir mettre plus par réglage logiciel (dans prefs système moniteur sans doute). Ta carte vidéo est capable d'afficher jusqu'à 2560x1600 sur un écran externe, je doute que ton 22 pouce dépasse cette possibilité


----------



## ergu (14 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ta carte vidéo est capable d'afficher jusqu'à 2560x1600 sur un écran externe, je doute que ton 22 pouce dépasse cette possibilité



Hé, hé, ouais.
Merci encore et Thibo, désolé d'avoir squatté ton sujet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Thibo, désolé d'avoir squatté ton sujet.



Ben, vu qu'au moins une partie des réponses que je t'ai faites le concernent aussi, il n'y a pas de quoi


----------



## Thibo49 (15 Février 2012)

Alors, tout d'abord merci à tous car toutes les questions et toutes les réponses apportées sont très pertinentes et permettent de faire avancer tout le monde.
Finalement, j'ai reçu l'*adaptateur "officiel" Apple Mini-DisplayPort vers VGA* avec un câble VGA-VGA tout neuf, je viens tout juste d'essayer et tout marche, même lorsque je "ferme le capot" qui pour ma part, et comme *ergu*, me permet d'avoir une meilleure résolution (on aperçoit clairement la différence entre les 2 situation). Je viens aussi de le tester avec BootCamp et ça marche nickel, on peut activer l'écran, le désactiver, le mettre en étendu etc... Bref, c'est génial.

*Conclusion de cette histoire : N'achetez pas de sous-marque, que du Apple...*

Encore merci !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2012)

Thibo49 a dit:


> lorsque je "ferme le capot" qui pour ma part, et comme *ergu*, me permet d'avoir une meilleure résolution (on aperçoit clairement la différence entre les 2 situation).



Non, comme je le disais au ponque (ergu), ça c'est parce que tu es en "recopie vidéo", dans ce cas, tu es limité à la résolution maximum du plus petit des écrans. Si tu te mets en "bureau étendu", tu pourras régler la résolution indépendamment pour chaque écran (avec éventuellement des contraintes liées à de possibles problèmes de compatibilité de fréquences de rafraichissement entre ta carte vidéo et l'écran).

Toutefois, si ton écran ne supporte que le VGA comme interface, ça limite quand même la qualité que tu pourrais avoir avec du DVI, ou même du HDMI.


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toutefois, si ton écran ne supporte que le VGA comme interface, ça limite quand même la qualité que tu pourrais avoir avec du DVI, ou même du HDMI.



Du coup, me revoilou...

Mon moniteur externe a deux connectique : VGA ou HDMI.
Comme j'avais un adaptateur mini display vers VGA, j'ai branché sur VGA.
Est-ce que la qualité d'image serait meilleure si je le branchais en HDMI ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Du coup, me revoilou...
> 
> Mon moniteur externe a deux connectique : VGA ou HDMI.
> Comme j'avais un adaptateur mini display vers VGA, j'ai branché sur VGA.
> Est-ce que la qualité d'image serait meilleure si je le branchais en HDMI ?



En principe, puisque l'utilisation du VGA implique une double conversion du signal : à la sortie du Mac, on convertit un signal numérique en analogique, signal qu'il faut ensuite reconvertir en numérique à l'entrée du moniteur. Si tu le branche en HDMI, il n'y a pas de conversion, le signal numérique sortant du Mac est directement transmis à l'écran.


----------

